# GE Dryer making a rattling noise



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Depends what kind of rattle it is. Hard to hear over the internet. One thing to check is the idler roller inside. There should be an inspection cover on the back that comes off with a handful of hexhead screws. You'll see the motor, belt, and a tensioning device which is a spring loaded metal arm with a nylon roller on it. The metal shaft the roller spins on gets burred up a bit and causes the roller to catch and release as it spins. Every time it does this it changes the spring tension causing the arm to make a banging noise. Take the roller off and take off the arm. File any burs off gently, then polish up the shaft with some fine emery cloth. Put a little dab of wheel bearing grease on the shaft and reinstall the roller, arm, and spring. While you are in there, take a shop vac and suck up all the lint inside. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## KRB1460 (Feb 3, 2011)

Do you have a picture of these parts. Yes, I am girl but I can be pretty handy and want to make sure I take off the right parts. 


ote=firehawkmph;584123]Depends what kind of rattle it is. Hard to hear over the internet. One thing to check is the idler roller inside. There should be an inspection cover on the back that comes off with a handful of hexhead screws. You'll see the motor, belt, and a tensioning device which is a spring loaded metal arm with a nylon roller on it. The metal shaft the roller spins on gets burred up a bit and causes the roller to catch and release as it spins. Every time it does this it changes the spring tension causing the arm to make a banging noise. Take the roller off and take off the arm. File any burs off gently, then polish up the shaft with some fine emery cloth. Put a little dab of wheel bearing grease on the shaft and reinstall the roller, arm, and spring. While you are in there, take a shop vac and suck up all the lint inside. 
Mike Hawkins[/quote]


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

KRB1460 said:


> My Ge Dryer is making a rattling noise. How can I fix it and how do I take the panel off to get inside in. Model Number is DBR463ED1WW


double check that model# not coming up on my parts look up. GE dryers are pretty notorious for rear drum bearing problems, without hearing yours I'd have to say that would be my first guess. GE idlers generally do not have problems


----------

